# Penciler and Coloring artist for hire



## ShainaLove (Dec 12, 2009)

Currently things have slowed down for me. Just looking for extra work. I have field experienced and know how to follow through and finish projects. My rates are pretty reasonable. I do paypal. Drop me a line if interested. thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you want to see some of my pencil sample check out my F. A. account.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shainalove/

*note the art is adult oriented, but they are properly labeled so there are no misunderstandings.


----------



## Volita (Dec 12, 2009)

Sent a message on your FA page.

i'm very interested.


----------

